# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Ndihmë rreth servisimit të  kompjuterit

## Dardiafro

Përshëndetje të gjithëve ,më nevojiten disa materiale me video rrethë servisimit të kompjuterit.Instalimit të pjesëve hardverike si dhe gjithëçka tjetër që lidhet me servisim.Materialet edhe në gjuhë të huaja po të jenë më ndihmojnë.Faliminderit për mirëkuptim.Ndoshta do të delë dikush dhe të më ndihmoj.

----------


## lklk

Ke dhe me shume materiale ne YOUTUBE.COM

 Tek Search kerko How to install Windows ....

 p.sh 2000,XP VISTA WIN 7 etj ...

----------


## apostrof

Nese ke kerku material per  Instalimin e Pjesëve hardverike ktu i ke te gjitha : http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/

----------

